
Googler v3.2 – Google Search, Google Site Search, Google News from the Terminal - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/googler/releases/tag/v3.2
======
apjana
## What's in?

\- Basic authentication with `--proxy`

\- Option `--unfilter` to include similar results

\- New `googler @ts` : Manga Reader, Mac Rumors, OMG! Ubuntu!

\- Fix: skip certain card results with `--noua`

\- Options `--json` and `--exact` decoupled

Homepage: [https://github.com/jarun/googler](https://github.com/jarun/googler)

Features:
[https://github.com/jarun/googler#features](https://github.com/jarun/googler#features)

